# Tachometer sometimes works ...



## MyPopsGTO (Jul 12, 2020)

Hello. My tach works when I start my 64 GTO. As I drive the car and the temp gets to 180-190, tach stops working. Not sure if it’s the temp or vibration of car. I have checked wires to tach and connections appear good. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## rockdoc (Mar 16, 2009)

Not sure this applies to you, but my tach didn't work when I bought my car. I removed the dash and the tach, only to find that the small screws in the tach bezel were loose, physically keeping the needle from moving. After tightening the screws, the tach worked fine. Your problem sounds more like a temperature-sensitive electrical issue.


----------



## 65GTO1of1 (Jan 25, 2021)

When I start my 65 GTO the Tach doesnt work about 75% of the time. But a little tap on its glass and it kicks into action.


----------



## MyPopsGTO (Jul 12, 2020)

rockdoc said:


> Not sure this applies to you, but my tach didn't work when I bought my car. I removed the dash and the tach, only to find that the small screws in the tach bezel were loose, physically keeping the needle from moving. After tightening the screws, the tach worked fine. Your problem sounds more like a temperature-sensitive electrical issue.


Thanks for sharing. I will double check those screws anyway.


----------



## MyPopsGTO (Jul 12, 2020)

65GTO1of1 said:


> When I start my 65 GTO the Tach doesnt work about 75% of the time. But a little tap on its glass and it kicks into action.


If I tap any more on the tach, it will become a drum . Glad it worked for you.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Send it to Pete Serino at Precision Pontiac. 



Precision Pontiac Home Page


----------



## MyPopsGTO (Jul 12, 2020)

O52 said:


> Send it to Pete Serino at Precision Pontiac.
> 
> 
> 
> Precision Pontiac Home Page


Thank you!


----------

